# second time around



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i would like to share my story.well as i type this im in the works of getting my ol 67 gto back,i sold the car back in 95 for a down payment on my first place.so in 04 i bought the new gto,a nice car in it own ,but it wasnt the old skool muscle car that i knew.it was fast,was do a burn out on demand ride smooth,fast accleration,so i got a call from a guy saying he had my 67 i use to own and was asking questions about it,so not long after i spoke with him i started to think of how it would be kool to have new and old gtos,well since i moved when i had this idea since i had a bigger garage,well i lost his info when we moved so i searched and searched,finally got in contact with him in 09 and tried buying it back but no banks would loan me the money due to the age of car ,tried the specialty loan place but they said i had to much debit casue of the house.so i talked with the guy and told him i have to save money and i will be in contact when i had it.so i contacted him a couple of weeks ago and told him i had the money and was wondering if he was still intersted in sellin me the car and he thought and said yes so after all these years of being seprated with my car ,i will have it soon.the guy blew engine up wghn i first spoke with him in 09 and now when i spoke he had engine rebuilt but isnt in car but that didnt deter me casue at the end it wa smy gto.more to come when


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

congrats on your baby coming back home....:cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks im so excited and inpatience wating it like time moving slow


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet it feels good to have her back home!! :cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

not home yet waiting on guy to drop enhine in car so i can get transported back here


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats, and welcome!

Bear


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

heres a up date engine is in car he just has to finish up wiring it up.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

heres a update
car is being loaded on the truck
car is loaded on truck

car is in transit on the way home


----------

